# Tail lights not working, brake lights do



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Probably has something to do with the install. Heck, I’m not sure if my tail lights are working, don’t go back there much. I’d start by looking at the connection. There are fuses in the engine compartment as you know, but there are also some under the infotainment screen behind the little panel. I looked at the schematics and did not see any dedicated to tail lights. Stupid question, but did you turn off the auto lights and check?


----------



## Beefy1.4Cruze (Dec 27, 2021)

Bvogt said:


> Probably has something to do with the install. Heck, I’m not sure if my tail lights are working, don’t go back there much. I’d start by looking at the connection. There are fuses in the engine compartment as you know, but there are also some under the infotainment screen behind the little panel. I looked at the schematics and did not see any dedicated to tail lights. Stupid question, but did you turn off the auto lights and check?


Actually yeah, seems like turning the lights off of auto to the on position illuminates the taillights now but somehow I've lost the bottom two brake lights, though the third brake light along the top window is now working. Can't seem to find the sweet spot. Figured out the fuse locations as well, but all of them seem to be fine as far as the BCM fuses go.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Fun. Something is crossed or jumping. Time to pop em out and check


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

When you push the lock button on your fob. The taillights come on. If you push the button twice. The taillights then brakes.

On the second gen anyways


----------



## CACruze76 (Apr 27, 2018)

Any updates to this? I'm having the same problem with my outer tail lights after installing LED bulbs. Turn signals and brake lights work, but they don't when otherwise.
Help!


----------



## Beefy1.4Cruze (Dec 27, 2021)

@CACruze76 I ended up taking them out and putting the stock bulbs back in. Couldn't for the life of me figure out what was going on. I still have LEDs for my reverse lights and headlights that work fine, just seems the car didn't like the brake/tail lol


----------



## CACruze76 (Apr 27, 2018)

Beefy1.4Cruze said:


> @CACruze76 I ended up taking them out and putting the stock bulbs back in. Couldn't for the life of me figure out what was going on. I still have LEDs for my reverse lights and headlights that work fine, just seems the car didn't like the brake/tail lol


I ended up doing the same thing last week.


----------

